# How to make a windshield wiper pump pulse water



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

PARTS YOU WILL NEED

A windshield wiper pump










A DC 12v at least 1amp wall wart/power supply {I was using a 1.7 amp}










A turn signal fuse (walmart couple bucks )










4 wire connectors and one piece of wire length is up to you























First take the piece of wire and put a connector on each end

Next strip some wire from the two wires on the wall wart and put a connector on each of the wires,









Next take one of the wires from the wall wart and put it on one of the post on the fuse (doesn't matter which one or which post)

Next take the other wire from the wall wart and connect it to one of the post on the wiper pump....either post

next take the wire you put 2 connectors on and connect one end to the fuse and the other to the pump....and you are finished


The video will show you how to do this. 

You can also use 2 fuses inline (connected to each other and this will give it a longer time in between squirts


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

Awesome!! thanks for the tut!


----------



## jbaum (Feb 18, 2011)

Couple that with a motion sensor and now I can make the snake spit its venom at my ToTs.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice tutorial, Max! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

I NEVER would have thought of doing that, thanks for posting.


----------



## DireDebb (Nov 27, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

jbaum said:


> Couple that with a motion sensor and now I can make the snake spit its venom at my ToTs.


*Lightbulb!*


----------



## rebelxwing (Oct 7, 2008)

Very easy and inexpensive effect... and it looks so good too! Thank you for the tutorial, now I am totally motivated to do a corpse with a neck wound spurting arterial blood onto another prop!


----------

